# I THINK 47 DAY OLD EMBRYO HAS DIED! ADVICE PLEASE!



## krb1093 (Jul 21, 2012)

Sadly, i lost a perfectly formed boxy 3 days ago. I know it's hard to tell in this picture, but 3 days ago this baby was very active and moving. I noticed yesterday that baby wouldn't move yet had many veins. Now when I candled it today it was in the same spot all veins are gone and looks a little cloudy! Is it normal for veins to disapear in the later stage? Will the babies just stop moving?

ANYONE? HAS ANYONE HAD THESE PROBLEMS? WHAT WAS THE OUTCOME?


----------



## TortieLuver (Jul 21, 2012)

I tend to leave mine be once I incubate them other than checking on them and I can tell by the outside of the egg if it's developing due to color. I sometimes candle but again I don't care to handle them too much so perhaps someone else can chime in. What a neat picture though. I responded because the best advice I can give is to never discard it even if you think it's bad until you see mold growing or it explodes. I have had some interesting experiences with a few I thought weren't going to hatch. Also generally speaking if they develop that far along they usually do well to continue growing. Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## bigred (Jul 21, 2012)

I dont ever really candle mine either, I put them in the incubator and as time goes by and they turn nice and white you can pretty much tell if they are good


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Jul 21, 2012)

What ever you do DON'T discard it!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 21, 2012)

they are very sensitive to being moved... 
sorry if its lost...


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for the info everyone. I don't know how breeders do this lol. It has been a VERY stressful 2 months wondering about these eggs and praying they're okay. They've come so far and to have maybe 2-3 eggs die is heartbreaking. I hope the other 3 make it.


----------



## yagyujubei (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes, this is normal. Don't fool with it. If the veins didn't disappear, the hatchling would bleed out during hatching. Stop trying to candle them now. Be patient. They should hatch soon.


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 22, 2012)

yagyujubei said:


> Yes, this is normal. Don't fool with it. If the veins didn't disappear, the hatchling would bleed out during hatching. Stop trying to candle them now. Be patient. They should hatch soon.


K, THANKS


----------



## JoeImhof (Jul 22, 2012)

Those who are against candleing - if you dont lift the egg but just put the light on them where they lay, do you still think its dangerous? 

I candled mine every 2 or 3 days during the last 30 days, he hatched out just fine, but.......?


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 22, 2012)

JoeImhof. I've read on many sites on the internet that candling will not hurt the babies. Of course not lifting them would be the best but as long as ur careful and don't turn them it won't hurt. I know a lot of people may disagree, but i've heard from many many breeders that it's fine. I have picked them up a couple times but mostly just put the flashlight next to them.


----------



## yagyujubei (Jul 22, 2012)

I will candle them about three times. At about 18 days, 30 days and 45 days.


----------



## brianD (Jul 22, 2012)

As the embryo develops the vitelline membrane often pulls away from the outer eggshell, hence the presence of the fine veins disappear. I would suggest reading Yntema, C. L. 1968. A series of stages in the embryonic development of Chelydra serpentina. J Morph 125:219â€“252. Your local college library should be able to provide you with a copy. 

I would also suggest googling Michael Ewert's work on Cold Torpor, delayed hatching and aestivation in birds and reptiles. Mike's work, particularly his work published in Biology of the Reptilia is the landmark of all turtle embryo studies. 

I wouldn't throw away the egg just yet, but I would reduce the amount of time you are picking it up to candle. In my opinion it is best to bring the light to the egg rather than the egg to the light. Also, hygiene is also very important, always wash your hands before touching the eggs, or wear gloves.


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you Brian D. I will check those out


----------



## TortieLuver (Jul 22, 2012)

Well keep us informed if any hatch out I know how exciting it is and it's so hard to be patient


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh I WILL FOR SURE. I HAVE 2 EGGS THAT ARE ALMOST COMPLETELY BLACK INSIDE. sO HOPEFULLY THEY'LL HATCH REAL SOON


----------



## Gerry Thomas (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi. Just reading about eggs. My female layed 3 eggs 11 weeks ago. They were in an incubator for 6 weeks when the fan stopped working. Unfortunately I was away so my daughter put them in an airing cupboard. The temperature has been a steady 25c. I have not candled them as I read that they should not be handled too much. I am wondering how long to leave them for?


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 24, 2012)

Gerry Thomas said:


> Hi. Just reading about eggs. My female layed 3 eggs 11 weeks ago. They were in an incubator for 6 weeks when the fan stopped working. Unfortunately I was away so my daughter put them in an airing cupboard. The temperature has been a steady 25c. I have not candled them as I read that they should not be handled too much. I am wondering how long to leave them for?


From what everyone has told me hatching date depends on temp and humidity. I have mine at 30c or 83-85 degrees, humidity stays around 80%. I never used an incubater, but have a flowerpot with soil and moss mixed and saran wrap over the top. I let fresh air in for about 2 minutes everyday, although some people only open the lid every 5-6 days. I have 2 eggs that should be hatching anyday. Both eggs are almost completetly full inside. You don't have to pick up the egg to candle just put the flashlight on the side of each egg and see if ya see anything . Also why don't u post a thread on here. I'm sure MANY experts will answer anything you ask. trust me I couldn't have done it without them. I do think 25c is a little low, but would prolly just make hatching longer. Like I said mine r in the closet with a digital heater set at 84 but will go has high as 86. I just put a little container in the flower pot to keep the moisture up and it always stays at 80%. Oh, I also have a damp (not wet) paper towel over the eggs.


It also depends on the breed. Post a thread you'll get a lot of help that way. I've heard of some eggs going over 200 days!!!!


----------

